# مشروع تخرج ( انشاء قرية سياحية أولومبية )



## وائل أحمد سليمان (14 مايو 2007)

:30: انا وائل سليمان من مصر اعرض مشروع تخرج كامل عن انشاء قرية سياحية اولومبية :30:


----------



## وائل أحمد سليمان (14 مايو 2007)

*مشروع القري السياحية الاولومبية*

*ollawael2000************


----------



## mahfoudi (14 مايو 2007)

Toyota rav4


----------



## eng_roro4a (15 أكتوبر 2007)

ياريت والله انا عاوزه معلومات برضو


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

بس وين المعلومات وين المشروع


----------



## حافظ مفتاح (16 مارس 2008)

*مشروع قربية سياحية*

مشكور اخى واية الجمال دة واساعدك بالدراسات :1:


----------



## fathy helal (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرالم على الاضافة اتلجميلة


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (26 أبريل 2009)

فين المشروع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ابراهيم.. (6 نوفمبر 2009)

فين المشروع


----------



## ابراهيم.. (6 نوفمبر 2009)

انا عاوز المشروع ضروري جدا جدا جدا


----------



## hima200400 (31 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## l6ahmed (31 مارس 2010)

نحن لسنا نمزح فين المشروع ع ع


----------



## snow white _89 (31 مارس 2010)

والله بجد 
ايه ده ايه المشرووع الجامد ده
:69:
فين المشرروع بجد:17::17::83:


----------



## ابراهيم.. (1 أبريل 2010)

فيييييييييييييييييييين المشروع


----------



## neseergolden (1 أبريل 2010)

اين المشروع


----------



## generals2 (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## البروفيسير حاتم (6 أبريل 2010)

مشخخخخخخخخخخخخخخور


----------



## فادى عبدالخميد (16 أبريل 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## the stars (17 أبريل 2010)

وين المشروع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندسة النجف (17 أبريل 2010)

مشروع جميل جداً


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (19 أبريل 2010)

أين مشروع يأخي..............................................0


----------



## dabwan (5 أكتوبر 2010)

اللي عنده امثله مشابهه لقرى شباب يضيفها محتاجها مررررررررررررررره


----------



## migoo_1 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

فين المشروع دة


----------



## hurgada (24 مارس 2011)

انت بتهزر ياعم فين المشروع احنا من فضينلك انت بتلعب ولا اية


----------



## eymoo (6 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Moh.Abas (21 يناير 2013)

فين المشروع ؟


----------



## tafaol (19 فبراير 2013)

مشكور كتير أخى


----------

